# We're hiring Mechanics! Full or Part Time. All levels of experience!



## Calmar (Mar 30, 2006)

Spring has Sprung!. Calmar Bicycles is looking for mechanics at all levels to supplement our staff of professionals and to help us get ready for the Summer season. Full-Time, Part-Time, and Seasonal. From Entry Level Bike Builder to the Master Mechanic/ Service Manager level. We are looking for motivated individuals whose passion for excellence will help Calmar Bicycles set the standard for customer service and quality repairs in the South Bay. 

While we prefer mechanics with professional experience in a bike shop, individuals with demonstrated mechanical aptitude are encouraged to apply. We are obsessed with bikes. Are you? 

Calmar Bicycles is a growing shop with a long history of exceptional service to mountain and recreational bikers and a commitment to great fit for road cyclists. We carry Trek, Specialized, Santa Cruz, and Pivot. 

If you would like to take part in making Calmar Bicycles the best shop in the South Bay, then submit your Resume via JobScore by clicking here. 

For more information about Calmar Bicycles, visit our website at www.calmarcycles.com 

Calmar Bicycles is an EOE. 

Pay is DOE


----------

